# green tea



## A.K. (Jul 2, 2006)

i used this and it works twice as fast as using water make a cup of green tea with a tea packet then make another using the same packet soak a paper towl about 3 layers thick in the second cup of green tea. put the seeds on the towl fold it over the seeds put it in a bowl and put seram rap over it keep it in a room temp place and check on it every couple of hours. if you have any questions just ask


----------



## j.d. (Jul 4, 2006)

sweet idea, will try this 
the last batch (like 20 seeds) i tried to water germinate only 2 sprouted
knew there had to be a better way


----------

